# bridgeport mill vise



## richard.nott (May 14, 2013)

have finally acquired a Bridgeport mill with some tooling and a 6 inch vise. the vise didn't come with a swivel base in i'd like to acquire one if possible. what i'd like to know is if there would be a difference in the base sizes between the different vise sizes.    thanks for the help Richard


----------



## LEEQ (May 27, 2013)

I have a 6" with swivel base apart right now. Do you need dimensions or something I might show you in a pic?


----------



## onecut jimmy (Jun 14, 2013)

richard.nott said:


> have finally acquired a Bridgeport mill with some tooling and a 6 inch vise. the vise didn't come with a swivel base in i'd like to acquire one if possible. what i'd like to know is if there would be a difference in the base sizes between the different vise sizes.    thanks for the help Richard



Richard
I have some swivel bases . I sold my shop and the people who bought the mills only wanted the vises without the bases. I haven't figured out why but I have the bases. 
If you still want one let me know via pm and I will send you pictures with dimensions and we can go from there.


----------

